# legumes



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

c'est quoi le legume que vous détestez le plus ?
moi personnellement le poireau!!!! lol
je veux pleins de reponses et si le sujet dérive je m'en fout!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le legume que vous détestez le plus ?
> moi personnellement le poireau!!!! lol
> je veux pleins de reponses et si le sujet dérive je m'en fout!!!!!  :rateau:


t'es super en forme dis donc? tu mises combien sur la survie de ce sujet?  

'aime pas les zépinards, moi


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es super en forme dis donc? tu mises combien sur la survie de ce sujet?
> 
> 'aime pas les zépinards, moi


je dirais 2 minutes


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le legume que vous détestez le plus ?
> moi personnellement le poireau!!!! lol
> je veux pleins de reponses et si le sujet dérive je m'en fout!!!!!  :rateau:


Moi  ce sont les endives.

Quant au poireau, tu changeras peut être d'avis en grandissant...


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Je rêve ou j'ai lu "poireau" et "m'en fous" dans la même contribution


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je dirais 2 minutes


mais on peut parler d'autre chose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou j'ai lu "poireau" et "m'en fous" dans la même contribution


  Sinon j'aime pas trop les endives cuites sans jambon, fromage ni béchamel.

  Mais cru avec une bonne vinaigrette ça va.


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais on peut parler d'autre chose!!!!!!!!!!


5 réponses en 5min, le sujet est toujours vivant, tu as du talent


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 5 réponses en 5min, le sujet est toujours vivant, tu as du talent


 Et supermoquette n'est pas encore passé!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi  ce sont les endives.
> 
> Quant au poireau, tu changeras peut être d'avis en grandissant...


peutetre que je ne changerais pas ! ce que je n'espère pas dailleur !!!
mais je ne pense pas qu'un jour j'aimerais les huitres !!!!!


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Et supermoquette n'est pas encore passé!!


"supermoquette est demandé au rayon légumes, supermoquette, merci"


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 5 réponses en 5min, le sujet est toujours vivant, tu as du talent


je sais je sais !!!!
je fini toujours par interrésser les gens dans mes treads!!!!!!


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'un jour j'aimerais les huitres !!!!!


 Super bon comme les légumes les huitres, surtout celles du jardin, qu'on fait pousser avec amour


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Et supermoquette n'est pas encore passé!!


il doit etre au toilettes !!lollolololol


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je sais je sais !!!!
> je fini toujours par interrésser les gens dans mes treads!!!!!!


ooooh!! oui
avec un peu d'ail et de persil plat et une bonne vinegraite
mmmmmm


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

et c'est reparti


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et c'est reparti


faut bien!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> peut-être que je ne changerai pas ! Ce que je n'espère pas d'ailleurs !!!


 Pour les poireaux, il suffit d'avoir le bon mode d'emploi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je fini toujours par interrésser les gens dans mes treads!!!!!!



Quelqu'un se dévoue pour lui expliquer la différence entre "rire avec" et "se foutre de" ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un se dévoue pour lui expliquer la différence entre "rire avec" et "se foutre de" ?


je sais que vous vous foutez de moi !!
mais si on arretez de me tromatiser !!! après tout je ne vous est pas insulter nis emmerder!!!


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je sais que vous vous foutez de moi !!
> mais si on arretez de me tromatiser !!! après tout je ne vous est pas insulter nis emmerder!!!


 Ben tu nous tends des perches aussi...alors...


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

tres interessant ce post!
moi le légume que j'abhorre le plus,c'est les navets!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je sais que vous vous foutez de moi !!
> mais si on arretez de me tromatiser !!! après tout je ne vous est pas insulter nis emmerder!!!



Un sujet sur le thème "c'est quoi le legume que vous détestez le plus ?" est déjà une insulte. 
Perso, il y a plein de légumes que je déteste, mais je me refuse à dénoncer mes petits camarades.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, sachez-le, le prénom d'Eva, lequel, associé à _"Magdalena Wisocka"_, a tendance à créer en moi d'impétueuses images mentales involontaires se concluant par d'honteuses manifestations physiologiques _dont l'assèchement de la gorge reste le plus discret._



Admirable.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Admirable.


  Je trouve aussi  
  Et mon distributeur de coups de boule qu'est encore sur la réserve!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Et supermoquette n'est pas encore passé!!


On m'appelle?


mais si tu as aimé le poireau l'aut' soir   

moi a part les endives cuites et la purée dorée au four (gerbe immédiate garantie si passage au milieu du coup). putain c'est dur de rester dans l'sujet


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle?
> 
> 
> mais si tu as aimé le poireau l'aut' soir
> ...


 Ah, je me disais bien aussi...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je me disais bien aussi...


bon vous arretez vos conneraies je vais etre encore banni !!!


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu as aimé le poireau l'aut' soir


 Humm, du hamster farçie


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois chère amie _(je me permets, même si il me semble pas que nous nous croisâtes quelque part auparavant)_, que vous éprouver des difficultés à écrire correctement le mot *"thread".*
> Entre autres.
> 
> Ce mot que dés le départ j'ai détesté également, je vous propose _(on se vouvoye, n'est-ce pas ? Je préfère vouvouyer les jeunes filles en tee-shirt ajusté, ça me donne une contenance)_, je vous propose donc de le remplacer avantageusement par "fil" (très pratique, peu de lettre donc peu de risque d'orthographe innoportune... Quoique... "Fil", si vous tapez "Fils", il peut y avoir d'ennuyeux contresens. _Laissez tomber_), par "discussion" (le doublement du S ne nuit pas à la compréhension), ou bien "sujet" (_"Suget", "Sugé", etc_)...
> ...


c'est qui elle!!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Humm, du hamster farçie


mdr
et vous aimez le paté de tête!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bon vous arretez vos conneraies je vais etre encore banni !!!



Tu as droit à un joker pour celle-là.


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

eva j'te met un coup d'boule!


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois chère amie _(je me permets, même si il me semble pas que nous nous croisâtes quelque part auparavant)_, que vous éprouver des difficultés à écrire correctement le mot *"thread".*
> Entre autres.
> 
> Ce mot que dés le départ j'ai détesté également, je vous propose _(on se vouvoye, n'est-ce pas ? Je préfère vouvouyer les jeunes filles en tee-shirt ajusté, ça me donne une contenance)_, je vous propose donc de le remplacer avantageusement par "fil" (très pratique, peu de lettre donc peu de risque d'orthographe innoportune... Quoique... "Fil", si vous tapez "Fils", il peut y avoir d'ennuyeux contresens. _Laissez tomber_), par "discussion" (le doublement du S ne nuit pas à la compréhension), ou bien "sujet" (_"Suget", "Sugé", etc_)...
> ...


quel talent !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as droit à un joker pour celle-là.


merci mais c'est eux qui devraient être bannient


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> eva j'te met un coup d'boule!


je vois pas en quel honneur!!!! mais merci .
moi aussi je vais te mettre un coup de boule t'inquiète!!!!
cimer albert


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as droit à un joker pour celle-là.



Et alors, Paul ? Oublié le "Je rebannirai" ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, Paul ? Oublié le "Je rebannirai" ?



Oui, pas le temps et puis grâce à ce sujet, j'ai encore bien ri. 
Bravo Roberto.  
Bon, au boulot.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pas le temps et puis grâce à ce sujet, j'ai encore bien ri.
> Bravo Roberto.
> Bon, au boulot.


j'ai des talents d'humoriste!!!!!!


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ...devraient être bannient


    alors la celle là elle est pas degueulasse bannient
ah le banie, quel thyran na !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

ben moi je recentre le sujet, et j'avoue ma haine des bettes ! (je parie qu'il y en plein qui savent même pas ce que c'est !  ).
A part çà j'aime à peu près tous les légumes, à l'exception des salsifis, du céleri, et donc des bettes ! 

Je vous embète là ? Tant pis !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des talents d'humoriste!!!!!!


 T'es plus banni toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merci mais c'est eux qui devraient être bannient


oui banni moi banni moi    :love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je sais je sais !!!!
> je fini toujours par interrésser les gens dans mes treads!!!!!!



Tu as les yeux plus gros que le ventre là...   :affraid:    :bebe:


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois chère amie _(on se vouvoye, n'est-ce pas ? Je préfère vouvouyer les jeunes filles en tee-shirt ajusté, ça me donne une contenance)_



      :bebe:


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des talents d'humoriste!!!!!!








- Oui, oui 
- Du même niveau que ton français ​


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je recentre le sujet, et j'avoue ma haine des bettes ! (je parie qu'il y en plein qui savent même pas ce que c'est !  ).
> A part çà j'aime à peu près tous les légumes, à l'exception des salsifis, du céleri, et donc des bettes !
> 
> Je vous embète là ? Tant pis !


moi j'aime bien c'est super bon 
pourquoi t'aime pas c'est cool on en mange baucoup par chez moi!!!!
et j'aime aussi les salsifie et le celerie


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Oui, oui
> - Du même niveau que ton français ​


ooooh sa va les vieux!!!!!!!
moi j'ai le temps de me perfectionner


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien c'est super bon
> pourquoi t'aime pas c'est cool on en mange baucoup par chez moi!!!!
> et j'aime aussi les salsifie et le celerie


 tout s'explique


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ooooh sa va les vieux!!!!!!!
> moi j'ai le temps de me perfectionner


tu as intéret a être hyper jeune genre 2 ou 3 ans vu le boulot  :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien c'est super bon
> pourquoi t'aime pas c'est cool on en mange baucoup par chez moi!!!!
> et j'aime aussi les salsifie et le celerie


et sinon t'as une photo?


----------



## Lio70 (13 Août 2004)

J'ai horreur du fenouil.


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai horreur du fenouil.


C'est pas comme sur SuperMoquette ! 
Lui à le feu au nouilles.  

ok je sors.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

vous manger ou quoi


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous manger ou quoi


Il faut avouer que c'est une vieille tradition de nos contrées.
Manger entre 12h et 14h ... Ah là là ... le poids des traditions ...
On arrive pas à s'en défaire !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

je dirais que que supermoquette a la carotte flambée!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

On comprend rien !!!


Terrible ça !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je dirais que que supermoquette a la carotte flambée!!!!


Perso je l'appelle "Bernard" mais bon si tu veux l'appeler carotte ca me va aussi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On comprend rien !!!


encore heureux


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Si moi je comprends pas c'est mauvais signe...


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je l'appelle "Bernard"


 Un rapport avec "pivot"?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si moi je comprends pas c'est mauvais signe...


 Pas facile pour abraser du coup


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je l'appelle "Bernard" mais bon si tu veux l'appeler carotte ca me va aussi


t'es grave mon pauvre!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Hors sujet


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous manger ou quoi


manger:

tiens je te propose de ne pas manger et de bosser un peu 

Présent 
je mange
tu manges
il mange
nous mangeons
vous mangez
ils mangent

Passé composé 
j'ai mangé
tu as mangé
il a mangé
nous avons mangé
vous avez mangé
ils ont mangé

Imparfait 
je mangeais
tu mangeais
il mangeait
nous mangions
vous mangiez
ils mangeaient

Plus-que-parfait 
j'avais mangé
tu avais mangé
il avait mangé
nous avions mangé
vous aviez mangé
ils avaient mangé

Passé simple
je mangeai
tu mangeas
il mangea
nous mangeâmes
vous mangeâtes
ils mangèrent

Passé antérieur 
j'eus mangé
tu eus mangé
il eut mangé
nous eûmes mangé
vous eûtes mangé
ils eurent mangé

Futur simple
je mangerai
tu mangeras
il mangera
nous mangerons
vous mangerez
ils mangeront

Futur antérieur 
j'aurai mangé
tu auras mangé
il aura mangé
nous aurons mangé
vous aurez mangé
ils auront mangé


Subjonctif Présent
que je mange
que tu manges
qu'il mange
que nous mangions
que vous mangiez
qu'ils mangent

Subjonctif Passé 
que j'aie mangé
que tu aies mangé
qu'il ait mangé
que nous ayons mangé
que vous ayez mangé
qu'ils aient mangé

Imparfait 
que je mangeasse
que tu mangeasses
qu'il mangeât
que nous mangeassions
que vous mangeassiez
qu'ils mangeassent

Plus-que-parfait 
que j'eusse mangé
que tu eusses mangé
qu'il eût mangé
que nous eussions mangé
que vous eussiez mangé
qu'ils eussent mangé


Conditionnel Présent  
je mangerais
tu mangerais
il mangerait
nous mangerions
vous mangeriez
ils mangeraient

Conditionnel Passé 1re forme 
j'aurais mangé
tu aurais mangé
il aurait mangé
nous aurions mangé
vous auriez mangé
ils auraient mangé

Conditionnel Passé 2e forme   
j'eusse mangé
tu eusses mangé
il eût mangé
nous eussions mangé
vous eussiez mangé
ils eussent mangé


Impératif 
Présent Passé 
mange
mangeons
mangez
 aie mangé
ayons mangé
ayez mangé


Temps impersonnels 
Participe présent
mangeant

Participe passé 
mangé
mangée
mangés
mangées
ayant mangé

Infinitif présent
manger

Infinitif passé 
avoir mangé

Gérondif passé 
en mangeant

Gérondif présent 
en ayant mangé


Usage 
RègleLe e des verbes en -ger est conservé après le g devant les voyelles a et o : nous mangeons, tu mangeas afin de maintenir partout le son du g doux. Réciproquement, les verbes en -guer conservent le u à toutes les formes : fatiguant, il fatigue.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Je peux me tromper (rires...), mais elle(il) est loin d'être la(e) seul(e) à faire des fautes...


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ooooh sa va les vieux!!!!!!!
> moi j'ai le temps de me perfectionner









- Oh, gamine, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire 
- Oui, sinon, c'est le trottoir pour mal faire ​


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me tromper (rires...), mais elle(il) est loin d'être la(e) seul(e) à faire des fautes...


merci sonnyboy


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me tromper (rires...), mais elle(il) est loin d'être la(e) seul(e) à faire des fautes...


c'est vrai que lui ou elle (ou autres ?) est loin d'être la, le (ou autres pas identifié) a faire des fautes, mais bon eva_n'est_sense le savoir non ?


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merci sonnyboy


benh voila impeccable


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merci sonnyboy


Ça je l'encadre  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça je l'encadre  :love:


mais tu resteras toujours mon preferer supermoquette


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais tu resteras toujours mon preferer supermoquette


bouge pas je te cherche le verbe preferer


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette,je sais pas si c'est ta vraie tronche mais je trouve que tu ressembles a un serial killer, style francis heaulmes!


----------



## iMax (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais tu resteras toujours mon preferer supermoquette



Hihihi avec cet orthographe, si je ne savais pas qui se cachait sous ce pseudo, je penserais à Mackie


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

C'est vrai !!! Maintenant que tu me le dis !!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi avec cet orthographe, si je ne savais pas qui se cachait sous ce pseudo, je penserais à Mackie


je commence a etre abituer on me dit sa tout le temps


----------



## iMax (13 Août 2004)

Etonnant


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai !!! Maintenant que tu me le dis !!


De rien


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais tu resteras toujours mon preferer supermoquette


tu me fais une gâterie alors? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Conditionnel Passé 2e forme
> j'eusse mangé
> tu eusses mangé
> il eût mangé
> ...



Perso, j'ai toujours considéré le conditionnel passé 2e forme comme une monstruosité.
Bien sûr, c'était avant de connaitre Eva.


----------



## iMax (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais une gâterie alors? :love:



:modo:







 ​


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

Perso j'ai un faible pour le verbe ouïr surtout a l'imperatif, succulent  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai toujours considéré le conditionnel passé 2e forme comme une monstruosité.
> Bien sûr, c'était avant de connaitre Eva.


critique pas eva sinon tu va te prendre un coup de boule vert


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai un faible pour le verbe ouïr surtout a l'imperatif, succulent  :love:



Hélas :

OUÏR v. a. ("ou-ir". Des grammaires disent que ce mot a une demi-aspiration ; cela est contre l'usage qui élide l'é devant ouïr : l'ouïr. ) J'ois, tu ois, il oit, nous oyons, vous oyez, ils oient ; j'oyais, nous oyions ; j'ouïs, nous ouïmes ; j'oirai, nous oirons, ou j'orrai, nous orrons ; j'oirais, ou j'orrais ; oyons, oyez ; que j'oye, que nous oyions, qu'ils oient ; que j'ouïsse ; oyant ; ouï. Cette conjugaison, très régulière, est inusitée, excepté à l'infinitif présent et au participe passé, selon l'Académie ; mais il faut ajouter comme usités encore le parfait défini et l'imparfait du subjonctif ; les autres temps ne s'emploient que dans le style marotique ; pourtant il serait bien utile de remettre en usage "oyant" et de dire "en oyant", au lieu de "en entendant", qui est désagréable à l'oreille.


----------



## fanou (13 Août 2004)

pour en revenir au sujet ( je sais que vous vous en foutez mais bon...) moi ce son les endives qui me font gerber.
  eva@hamtaro@eva tu as failli recevoir un coup de boule, mais je suis épuisé...


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

-ou alors un tueur de la mafia tchétchene.
en tout cas supermoquette,tu fais peur a mon p'tit frere!


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai un faible pour le verbe ouïr surtout a l'imperatif, succulent  :love:


vala vala

edit : oops doc tu as posté trop vite pour moi, je n'ai pas eu le temps de le voir  :rose: 
je suis confus,


----------



## Bilbo (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ne seras sûrement pas le seul. Il faudrait ouvrir une souscription, l'encadreur nous fera un prix. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> -ou alors un tueur de la mafia tchétchene.
> en tout cas supermoquette,tu fais peur a mon p'tit frere!


mais noooooooon je ne m'en prend qu'aux filles


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir au sujet ( je sais que vous vous en foutez mais bon...) moi ce son les endives qui me font gerber.
> eva@hamtaro@eva tu as failli recevoir un coup de boule, mais je suis épuisé...


et comment faire pour de desépuisé te mettre un coup de boule!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> -ou alors un tueur de la mafia tchétchene.
> en tout cas supermoquette,tu fais peur a mon p'tit frere!



D'ailleurs, tant qu'on en parle super, j'ai reçu un mail de la mafia tchétchène : tu leur fais peur.


----------



## iMax (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et comment faire pour de desépuisé te mettre un coup de boule!!!



Grandiose !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, tant qu'on en parle super, j'ai reçu un mail de la mafia tchétchène : tu leur fais peur.


quoi? le forum de lorie4ever.com appartient à la mafia tchétchène?


----------



## fanou (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et comment faire pour de desépuisé te mettre un coup de boule!!!


 patience patience, ça va revenir...
  ce soir peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi? le forum de lorie4ever.com appartient à la mafia tchétchène?


----------



## cl97 (13 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi avec cet orthographe, si je ne savais pas qui se cachait sous ce pseudo, je penserais à Mackie



tu crois que Mackie sait faire les accords au féminin ?


----------



## iMax (13 Août 2004)

Je me disais aussi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

clair que si elle y va j'y vais !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (ainsi qu'à celle de mon grand-père, ma volonté pacifiante agissant sur l'ensemble du caveau)



J'adore...


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ce tradada est réjouissant*, c'est comme une bouffée d'air frais : l'occasion pour les plus blasés d'entre nous, ceux qui pensaient avoir tout vu, ou peu s'en faut, et être revenu de tout, ou à peu près, de retrouver une fraîcheur virginale, ou quasiment, que dis-je une fraîcheur ? *Une congélation !*
> Voilà : un petit pois congelé.
> _J'adore les petits pois._
> 
> ...


Sous des dehors de grandes palabres croquignolesques et littéromanes,tu serais pas tout simplement un mec qui a mal au slip ,toi,?
lol


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Sous des derrieres de grandes palabres croquignolesques et littéromanes,tu serais pas tout simplement un mec qu'a mal au slip ,toi,?
> lol



Pour autant qu'il m'ait été donné d'en juger, le slip est la seule partie de son anatomie qui ne soit pas sensible. Je n'en dirais pas de même pour son contenu.


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

Moi je dis, appellons Maitre Capelo !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis, appellons Maitre Capelo !!!!


Non mais ça va pas?


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'est une linotte _(je compte sur toi Naas pour éclairer notre collective lanterne)_


plusieurs définitions me viennent a l'esprit, notre amie la rousse (j'aime pas le petit robert)

dirait 
linote a bec jaune de l'Ordre des Passeriformes; famille : Fringillidae; genre : Carduelinae (il existe aussi les linotes du yémen, linotes melodieuses et autres linotes du warsangli mais perso j'aime pas et on est un peu en froid depusi notre derniere rencontre yeah man)

donc cette revue de zoo passée attachons nous à la présente utilisation du mot linotte, car bien qu'abscons (qui a dit absconnes  :hein: ) ces définitions refletent bien la pensée de notre ami (et rudit) Roberto

Oui car l'on parle bien ici de zoologie   et je le prouve, merci a tous les academiciens et toutes les academiciennes (qui ont chanté sur leur violon, oh pardon je m'egare) qui dans leur sagesse nous ont pondu ça:

LINOTTE n. f. XIIIe siècle. Dérivé de lin, parce que cet oiseau apprécie les graines de lin.
Oiseau passereau de la famille des Fringillidés, au plumage gris fauve, au chant mélodieux. Le mâle de la linotte a la tête et la gorge ornées de rouge en période nuptiale.  Expr. fig. et fam. Avoir une tête de linotte, être très étourdi, écervelé. C'est une tête de linotte, une personne qui manque de mémoire, de bon sens, de jugement.

Ma femme en riant me soumet cette proposition : moi cherie sur la marché, joe, le vendeur de fringues il me dit tout le temps : d'accord midam chti linote, ti paye simen prohaine ) 
affligeant   

Maintenant mon voisin de pallier nourri a la star academie et autres hormones televisueles me contredit vertement car pour lui tete de linote , c'est plutôt son professeur qui est dit il (mais je n'ai pas compris) 

sic:"ouiah ci un relou c'prof il li a une tete de fou, i linote severe chti jure"   

j'ai vainement cherché a traduire ses propos mais systran échoue dans cette tache trop ardue, si un jeune bilingue pouvait me venir en aide je lui en serais gré  


 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

bannissez naas


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

Décidément le mal de slip fait des ravages sur ce forum.
Une épidemie, une véritable hécatombe!...la moindre fille qui passe et c'est la bronchite assurée chez tous les émules de clavin Klein et playtex.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Décidément le mal de slip fait des ravages sur ce forum.
> Une épidemie, une véritable hécatombe!...la moindre fille qui passe et c'est la bronchite assurée chez tous les émules de clavin Klein et playtex.


Hors sujet


----------



## derennes (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarff !
> 
> 
> Ne t'inquiètes pas, derennes, je n'insulte pas ta Walkyrie Moderne et n'ai rien contre elle, au contraire, *elle est un authentique ravissement... ! *


Hein!.;si elle c'est une walkyrie,je veux bien etre écartelé sur le champ ou pire, ébouillanté vif sur la place publique de rennes demain a cinq heures du matin!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Hein!.;si elle c'est une walkyrie,je veux bien etre écartelé sur place ou pire, ébouillanté vif sur la place publique de rennes demain a cinq heures du matin!



Moi je dis que c'est jouable.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Hein!.;si elle c'est une walkyrie,je veux bien etre écartelé sur place ou pire, ébouillanté vif sur la place publique de rennes demain a cinq heures du matin!


 Tu viens super? Y a du boulot!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens super? Y a du boulot!


Avec plaisir ! Derennes, penches-toi


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir ! Derennes, penches-toi


T'as prévu un légume ? Poireau, courgette, concombre ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as prévu un légume ? Poireau, courgette, concombre ?


Un choux-fleur


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Ouais, un gros chou-fleur ! Un gros ! très gros !

passque les brocolis, ça chatouille...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un choux-fleur


 Et si on se le faisait a l'ancienne... comme la moutarde


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Euh.. avec des frites et des mouettes ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça ne me dérange pas, je réveille mon drôle à trois heures et demi, à quatre heures on est dans la bagnole (je l'emmène, parce que c'est pas souvent qu'on a l'occasion de voir un mec s'ébouillanter vivant sur rendez-vous en public, _faut qu'y voit ça une fois au moins dans sa vie_, en plus comme je te connais, y aura de la musique d'outre-rhin à fond les gamelles (*), côté spectacle à mon avis, Jean Michel Jarre ce sera du théâtre intimiste !), donc voilà, cent bornes, et à cinq heures moins cinq on y est.


Vu la fréquence des val à 5 h du mat tu ferais peut-être mieux d'arriver avec un peu d'avance, ou alors on de mande à derennes du faire ça à l'aéroport, comme ça tout le monde peut venir sans se perdre.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et si on se le faisait a l'ancienne... comme la moutarde


au fer brûlant! fais chauffer le barbac  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au fer brûlant! fais chauffer le barbac  :love:


 Ca marche, la braise commence a prendre.





 Tu t'occupe de l'outillage?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Bof, un bon tire-bouchon sauve pas mal de situations extrèmes...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

y a qu'a demander mais pas mal les menottes ça donne un côté sexy


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Le trip "bondage" ne m'excite que très moyennement...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le trip "bondage" ne m'excite que très moyennement...


c'est vrai et en plus on sort du sujet, alors je garde ma préférence pour le choux-fleur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors je garde ma préférence pour le choux-fleur



Tu es vraiment en-dessous de tout !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai et en plus on sort du sujet, alors je garde ma préférence pour le choux-fleur


Et tu le manges avec quoi ton choux-fleur après le "traitement" ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Moi, j'ai fais un bond d'âge, entre mes 8 et 11 ans : j'ai grandi, mais grandi, incroyable !!!
Je comprends pas pourquoi ça vous choque, c'est la nature, enfin, quoi...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Mais ma mémé, elle faisait beaucoup de chou-fleur (elle est de Roscoff)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es vraiment en-dessous de tout !


ç'est pour ça que mes amis m'appellent cloporte?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je disais ça.
> Avant.
> :rose:  :rose:  :love:


On reconnait les vrais


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Naaan, c'est parce que tu ressemble à cloclo (mais seulement derrière la porte)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

on peut en revenir au sujet des legumes que vous detestez!!!!!!


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2004)

Les carottes cuites.


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> on peut en revenir au sujet des legumes que vous detestez!!!!!!


oui tu as raison, afin de signaler tout dérive sur un sujet l'equipe de macgé te fourni un triangle en dessous de chaque avatar tu peux y clamer ton indignation et demander ouvertement et sans complexe le bannissement (il me manque un smiley sourire diabolique, ah c'est ballot ça oui c'est ballot   )
par contre tu ne peux pas le faire sur toi même, mais si tu veux nous on peux le faire..
il me manque vraiment ce smiley


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as raison, afin de signaler tout dérive sur un sujet l'equipe de macgé te fourni un triangle en dessous de chaque avatar tu peux y clamer ton indignation et demander ouvertement et sans complexe le bannissement (il me manque un smiley sourire diabolique, ah c'est ballot ça oui c'est ballot   )
> par contre tu ne peux pas le faire sur toi même, mais si tu veux nous on peux le faire..
> il me manque vraiment ce smiley


ouais !!!!!!!!!
trop cool merci je suis flattée 
merci milles fois !!!!!!!!
merci infiniment!!!!!!!!!!!
je suis flattée


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

il vous en prie


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Faux cul !!!

Dit la vérité tu n'aimes pas endives !!!

PERSONNE N'AIME LES ENDIVES !!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> on peut en revenir au sujet des legumes que vous detestez!!!!!!


les seins vides


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faux cul !!!
> 
> Dit la vérité tu n'aimes pas endives !!!
> 
> PERSONNE N'AIME LES ENDIVES !!!


chuuuuut, donne pas la solution directement on a encore une bonne centaine de pages à remplir


----------



## Bilbo (13 Août 2004)

Moi j'aime les chicons. :love:

À+


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faux cul !!!
> 
> Dit la vérité tu n'aimes pas endives !!!
> 
> PERSONNE N'AIME LES ENDIVES !!!



Moi j'aime mon hachoir à viande.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les chicons. :love:
> 
> À+



Tu n'as pas le droit de dire des choses pareilles !!!!
 

Les enfants qui te lisent peuvent être influencé par ce genre de discours..


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les chicons. :love:
> 
> À+


mon dieu et dire qu'il est supermodo  :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bien sûr que si j'aime les endives.*
> Quoique que doutant qu'il t'intéresse sincèrement de savoir les détails de mon affection pour ces légumes-là, je te précise que je les apprécies grandement crues en salade avec des quartiers de Granny Smith, de la Fleur de sel, des raisins secs et de l'huile de noix ou du vinaigre balsamique, les saveurs sucrées luttant contre l'amertume naturelle dudit végétal _(ou susnommé végétal, comme tu veux)_, d'ailleurs revenues à la poèle à l'étouffée avec de l'huile d'olive et un petit peu de sucre de canne, consommées légèrement caramélisées avec par exemple une côte de veau ou de porc dont on a déglacé le jus, c'est excellent, _putain si on m'avait dit que je causerai cuisine ici et en plus à l'attention de Sonnyboy©, j'aurai ricané._
> *Et si.*
> Merci Eva.



Dites moi vous....
Seriez pas un pote du pauvre DOc ??
Pour avoir de tels gouts...


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les chicons. :love:
> 
> À+


 t'as oublié un H aprés le C


----------



## elektroseb (13 Août 2004)

Evaaaaaaa!!

 On a besoin de toi ici


----------



## Gabi (13 Août 2004)

Je continue à être persuadé que Eva est un pseudo créée par Supermok pour faire des sujets propres à partir en live.
(Là, ça devient trop flagrant  )

Est-ce qu'un admin' pourrait pas vérifier les IP ?


----------



## Gabi (13 Août 2004)

A moins que Supermoquette soit un pseudo créé par Eva pour justifier ses threads "trés stylés".
Un admin' pourrait-il vérifier que Supermoquette est bien un homme ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Vérifiez celle de Krystof et la mienne en même temps !!!     

Quelle rigolade !!!


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je continue à être persuadé que Eva est un pseudo créée par Supermok pour faire des sujets propres à partir en live.
> (Là, ça devient trop flagrant  )
> 
> Est-ce qu'un admin' pourrait pas vérifier les IP ?



un nioubie ça pose pas de question


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Surtout pas de question con comme celle là..


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Fort justement*, je le fréquente régulièrement au cours de ce que nous appelons des R.E.V. : _"Réunion Endives Variées"_, une sorte de réunion décadente où nous consommons des endives par cageots entiers :
> des endives sous la cendre, en sorbet, en fricassés, en tarte, des crèmes brulées à l'endive, des omelettes à l'endive, des endives à l'os, en brochettes, au sirop, des clafoutis d'endives, et nous finissons toujours par une so british "Endive en gelée" et son pudding à l'endive et une petite crème anglaise.
> 
> Nous terminons par une liqueur d'endives et tout en parlant politique internationale nous fumons tranquillement une endive n°4 _qui est fabriquée spécialement pour nous à la Havane._
> ...



Le coup de l'endive N°4 n'aura pas manqué d'attirer mon attention...

Si tu es amateur de montécristo n°4, sache que la production en masse (c'est le cigare le plus consommé au monde...) lui a fait beaucoup de tort...

Si tu veux rester chez montécristo, lui préférrer le N°2 (figurado...) qui est, et reste gigantesque !!!

Pour le reste, chacun ses fréquentations...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

Et bien ils doivent être bien bon ces légumes, déjà 9 pages sur ce fil.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

c'est une grosse carotte ce sujet  n'enpeche, je fais mon 18 000 posts


----------



## pixelemon (14 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une grosse carotte ce sujet  n'enpeche, je fais mon 18 000 posts



moi aussi (presque) !


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

A part çà, les pots de Nutella© sont en promo


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Roberto en forme ce matin ! 

Moi j'aime pas trop les pois gourmands et d'autres trucs exotiques dont j'ai oublié le nom. En revanche, j'aime bien les endives.  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Et bien tu seras fouetté en place publique, c'est tout.


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Finis tes endives d'abord.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> A part çà, les pots de Nutella© sont en promo


oua   trop bon le nutella!!!!!!!
j'adore!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Finis tes endives d'abord.


c'est quoi ce delire ce  de ne pas aimer les endives c'est nul!!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu seras fouetté en place publique, c'est tout.


je dirais même guillotiner!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce delire ce  de ne pas aimer les endives c'est nul!!!!!!



entièrement d'accord avec toi   

braisées, en salade ou au jambon: miam  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)




----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce delire ce  de ne pas aimer les endives c'est nul!!!!!!



endive  ?

DTC


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même guillotiner!!!!



Et pourquoi pas le bûcher ? Pucelle !!!


----------



## elektroseb (14 Août 2004)

La vierge de fer, c'est pas mal non plus comme punition...
 Question de gout tout ça


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bien sûr que si j'aime les endives.*
> Quoique que doutant qu'il t'intéresse sincèrement de savoir les détails de mon affection pour ces légumes-là, je te précise que je les apprécies grandement crues en salade avec des quartiers de Granny Smith, de la Fleur de sel, des raisins secs et de l'huile de noix ou du vinaigre balsamique, les saveurs sucrées luttant contre l'amertume naturelle dudit végétal _(ou susnommé végétal, comme tu veux)_, d'ailleurs revenues à la poèle à l'étouffée avec de l'huile d'olive et un petit peu de sucre de canne, consommées légèrement caramélisées avec par exemple une côte de veau ou de porc dont on a déglacé le jus, c'est excellent, _putain si on m'avait dit que je causerai cuisine ici et en plus à l'attention de Sonnyboy©, j'aurai ricané._
> *Et si.*
> Merci Eva.



Merci à Eva et sonnyboy ! 
Sans vos interventions, il n'y aurait certainement jamais eu ces recettes à découvrir de Roberto Vendez !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> DTC


à l'étouffé?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je continue à être persuadé que Eva est un pseudo créée par Supermok pour faire des sujets propres à partir en live.
> (Là, ça devient trop flagrant  )
> 
> Est-ce qu'un admin' pourrait pas vérifier les IP ?



Mon dieu !



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A moins que Supermoquette soit un pseudo créé par Eva pour justifier ses threads "trés stylés".
> Un admin' pourrait-il vérifier que Supermoquette est bien un homme ?



Pour ça par contre je suis d'accord  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> entièrement d'accord avec toi
> 
> braisées, en salade ou au jambon: miam  :love:


enfin une personne daccor avec moi  cimer albert


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

o n dirais que supermoquette fait la gueule!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> o n dirais que supermoquette fait la gueule!!!!!!!!!


qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça poulette?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> o n dirais que supermoquette fait la gueule!!!!!!!!!



non, il a la bouche pleine


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non, il a la bouche pleine


ouai il est trop occuper a manger des endives!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ouai il est trop occuper a manger des endives!!!!



je n'osais pas te le dire


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

un peu de sérieux SVP


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne pense pas qu'un jour j'aimerais les huitres !!!!!



Je te comprends tout à fait : j'ai moi-même quelques répugnances à manger des êtres vivants dont je partage le Q.I.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça poulette?


ben je sais pas ta l('aire un peu absent


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Août 2004)

Huitres, endives au jambon, hummmmm, c'est jour de fête sur Macgé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de sérieux SVP





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends tout à fait : j'ai moi-même quelques répugnances à manger des êtres vivants dont je partage le Q.I.



service express


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je n'osais pas te le dire


en'foi'wé


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben je sais pas ta l('aire un peu absent


mais nooooooon, je te cuisinais des endives voyons, pendant que je me faisais du jambon (je vais pas manger ces saloperies quand même)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais nooooooon, je te cuisinais des endives voyons, pendant que je me faisais du jambon (je vais pas manger ces saloperies quand même)



faites-vous plaisir   








*Charlotte d'endives aux coquilles Saint-Jacques et balsamique*

Ingrédients pour 5 personnes :   
	? 	5 grosses endives, 100 g de chair de poisson, 350 g de coquilles St-Jacques, 30 g de corail, 200 g de crème fraîche, 12 tomates cerises jaunes, 8 brins de ciboulette, 2 tranches de jambon, 30 g de beurre, sel, poivre blanc du moulin, 3 cuillers à soupe de vinaigre balsamique, 4 cuillers à soupe d'huile d'olive, 5 moules à soufflé

*Recette* :
	? 	Trier, effeuiller 5 grosses endives et colorer chaque feuille dans du beurre noisette. Laisser refroidir.
	? 	 Chemiser 5 moules à soufflé en porcelaine avec ces feuilles d'endives, réserver.
	? 	 Mixer 100 g de chair de poisson blanc maigre (merlan) avec 100 g de noix de Saint-Jacques et 30 g de corail (ou 1 oeuf).
	? 	 Tamiser, ajouter 200 g de crème et 20 g de beurre en pommade, incorporer 150 g de Saint-Jacques coupées en dés et poêlées.
	? 	 Assaisonner avec sel fin et poivre blanc du moulin, dresser la farce dans les moules chemisés, cuire au bain-marie pendant 30 minutes dans un four à 100° .
	? 	 Laisser tiédir, démouler une charlotte au centre d'une assiette.
	? 	 Disposer 6 feuilles d'endives intercalées de 3 demi-noix de Saint-Jacques poêlées.
	? 	 Napper d'une vinaigrette au vinaigre balsamique.

*Décor*  :
	? 	tomates cerise jaunes, ciboulette, lanières de jambon. 

 :rateau:


----------



## fanou (14 Août 2004)

sans les endives ça doit être bon....


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Charlotte d'endives aux coquilles Saint-Jacques et balsamique*



Pinaise, ça doit être bon tout ça ! Je note...


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends tout à fait : j'ai moi-même quelques répugnances à manger des êtres vivants dont je partage le Q.I.



Rooooh !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, ça doit être bon tout ça ! Je note...



enfin un homme de goût


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> sans les endives ça doit être bon....



Ah !!!

On y arrive !!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh !!!


moi je dit que tu regardes trop les simpsons


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi je dit que tu regardes trop les simpsons


ça se mange comment ca des simpsons?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Avec une Duff© et un donut à la main :love: :love: :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Avec une Duff© et un donut à la main :love: :love: :love:


ala broche
lol


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ala broche
> lol



ah? tu as aimé?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *P... une linotte à la broche flambée au Nutella© !*
> :love:  :love:


dis-donc toi? ça te faire rire de me faire marrer le matin quand je suis vaseux tel le silure?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

[mode hors-sujet on]sinon j'aime pas la salade aux épinards car c'est trop bon :love: [mode hors-sujet off]


----------



## bebert (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi je dit que tu regardes trop les simpsons



J'me taperais bien un morceau de wagner, si possible le rhin gauche.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

oui, mais avec des endives?


----------



## pixelemon (15 Août 2004)

une bonne endive au jeanBa mmmm....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais avec des endives?



l'endive ne passera pas


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

le cornichon si


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le cornichon si



  

*non plus*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *non plus*


fachiste


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fachiste



*va-nu-pieds*   

 

_même pas en tongs ©_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperais bien un morceau de wagner, si possible le rhin gauche.



Que c'est couillon !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà...
> :love:



Ici Dieu. Surveilles tes participes et arrêtes de jurer, particulièrement pendant la sieste. :hein:


----------



## bebert (15 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est couillon !



Ben oui, c'est surtout très con !   

J'aurais bien pris du DocEvil mais Roberto a pris le meilleur morceau (la cervelle) et il nous reste plus que les os à ronger.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

oh hé vous arrêtez de polluer ce thread, on n'est pas dans un forum technique ici


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh hé vous arrêtez de polluer ce thread, on n'est pas dans un forum technique ici


Oui tu as tout à fait raison 
Mais cela me fait penser en lisant certains que pour les problèmes qu'ils nous soumettent, ils auraient plus vite fait d'emporter leur matériel à Lourdes pour une bénédiction :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais nooon, il reste aussi de savoureux *rhomboïdes*, de délicieux *scalènes* et même des *omo-hyoïdiens* que je te recommande en tartare, avec des câpres, _ou au grill, juste saisis !_
> 
> :love:



Et les testicules ???

Juste pour l'apéro.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as tout à fait raison
> Mais cela me fait penser en lisant certains que pour les problèmes qu'ils nous soumettent, ils auraient plus vite fait d'emporter leur matériel à Lourdes pour une bénédiction :rateau:


comment qu'tu compares l'iMac G5 avec le pape ? ce lance amstrong de la religion


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as tout à fait raison
> Mais cela me fait penser en lisant certains que pour les problèmes qu'ils nous soumettent, ils auraient plus vite fait d'emporter leur matériel à Lourdes pour une bénédiction :rateau:



pas besoins d'aller a lourde, une carte bleu suffit


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

lol
mdr


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

ehh! ben je vois que quand je ne suit pas la les supers fans de mac gé  continuent de parler sur mon trhead
c'est super cool je ne m'attendais pas a avoir 4 étoiles pour cette discution sur les légumes et sa c'est grace a vous merci beaucoup ,beaucoup.
je suis très contente .   Trrrès contente!!!!    :love:
surtout merci à :
sonnyboy
supermoquette
maqui
golf
roberto vendez
et tous ceux que j'ai oublié.!.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ehh! ben je vois que quand je ne suit pas la les supers fans de mac gé  continuent de parler sur mon trhead
> c'est super cool je ne m'attendais pas a avoir 4 étoiles pour cette discution sur les légumes et sa c'est grace a vous merci beaucoup ,beaucoup.
> je suis très contente .   Trrrès contente!!!!    :love:
> surtout merci à :
> ...


d'accord mais tu aimes le chou-fleur?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'accord mais tu aimes le chou-fleur?


mdr  j'adore !!!!!!


----------



## iMax (15 Août 2004)

Moi j'aime pas tellement les aubergines... et les amandes 

Sinon, Eva, j'aimais mieux ton ancien avatar


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas tellement les aubergines... et les amandes
> 
> Sinon, Eva, j'aimais mieux ton ancien avatar


c'est vrai !!!!!!!!
aaaaahhhh merde alors je vais encore changer c'est preferable .
tu seras mon conseiller d'avatar;si tu est daccor biensure !!!!


----------



## iMax (15 Août 2004)

Mais bien sûr, ma poulette :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr, ma poulette :love:


alors c'est mieux!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est mieux!!!!!!!!



Ici Dieu. Eva, c'est à toi que je m'adresse... Suis mon commandement : va voir sur les forums de www.lorie4ever.com si j'y suis et, surtout, ne te sens pas obligée de revenir pour me donner ta réponse ! :rateau:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ici Dieu. Eva, c'est à toi que je m'adresse... Suis mon commandement : va voir sur les forums de www.lorie4ever.com si j'y suis et, surtout, ne te sens pas obligée de revenir pour me donner ta réponse ! :rateau:


je suis atristée par ce que tu as dit!!!
mais je t'aime bien quand même alors je n'irais pas m'exiller sur le forum de lorie !!!
bien fait pout toi!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


oui c'est moi qui l'ai dragué en premier


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est moi qui l'ai dragué en premier  [/QUOTE
> ppppppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je suis atristée par ce que tu as dit!!!
> mais je t'aime bien quand même alors je n'irais pas m'exiller sur le forum de lorie !!!
> bien fait pout toi!



traduction pour toi


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2004)

C'est pas trés gentil tout ça messieurs !!!

Je ne vous reconnais plus, même Doc semble avoir un kiki qui lui pousse !!

Va comprendre Charles..


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

oui mais c'est pas un légume


----------

